# CADD 10 Enhancment A+



## Roadone (Jun 18, 2011)

Well, what a big difference I noticed going from the stock CAAD 10 seatpost to a full carbon C2 seat post. It made a very smooth CAAD 10 all that much better! Highly advise you CAAD 10 owners to try it! I can only speak about the full carbon seatpost, not the carbon/aluminum wrapped one. Real nice ride improvement for me.


----------



## ziscwg (Apr 19, 2010)

And lets not forget some 25mm tires to smooth things. I have a carbon post with a Spec Toupe Pro (carbon rails). 

If I had to get another post, I'd get the Williamscycling carbon thing. $100 with a micro adj screw for perfect angles.


----------



## fenderfan (Nov 25, 2010)

Second that! Went over to a FSA K-Force from my Cannondale C2 carbon wrap alu on my CAAD 9 and I'm NEVER going back!


----------



## retrosticks (Nov 8, 2010)

i agree carbon seatpost, carbon seat, carbon bars bike will feel so smooth and stiff, the perfect NYC race bike


----------



## MayorOfMormania (Jun 19, 2011)

I can third that recommendation. I put on a Ritchey WCS carbon post, WCS EvoCurve aluminum bars, and 25c tires. The ride and feel is premium and much more plush. 

A carbon stem is next. Not trying to hijack the thread, but if you use carbon bars I hope you use a torque wrench. Your carbon bar snapping while riding is no bueno.


----------



## ph0enix (Aug 12, 2009)

MayorOfMormania said:


> I can third that recommendation. I put on a Ritchey WCS carbon post, WCS EvoCurve aluminum bars, and 25c tires. The ride and feel is premium and much more plush.
> 
> A carbon stem is next. Not trying to hijack the thread, but if you use carbon bars I hope you use a torque wrench. Your carbon bar snapping while riding is no bueno.


You don't want a carbon stem. Trust me on that.


----------



## MayorOfMormania (Jun 19, 2011)

ph0enix said:


> You don't want a carbon stem. Trust me on that.


Lets hear a real reason not to use a carbon stem. I'm predisposed to not trust anyone who uses "trust me" as a reason.


----------



## ph0enix (Aug 12, 2009)

MayorOfMormania said:


> Lets hear a real reason not to use a carbon stem. I'm predisposed to not trust anyone who uses "trust me" as a reason.


Just do your own research then. The topic has come up here before so you can find the posts. Carbon stems are simply a waste of money. They're not any lighter than ALU stems and provide nothing in terms of dampening vibrations. They're also more prone to failure.
But who am I to tell you how to spend your money? Do as you wish.


----------



## Roadone (Jun 18, 2011)

Just another "Carbon Cool Factor" to have.


----------



## ph0enix (Aug 12, 2009)

Roadone said:


> Just another "Carbon Cool Factor" to have.


In this case why not get a CF bike? 
I'm all for carbon. My bike has a carbon frame, seatpost, handlebar, crank arms and shifters. A CF stem is just unnecessary.


----------



## Roadone (Jun 18, 2011)

ph0enix said:


> In this case why not get a CF bike?
> I'm all for carbon. My bike has a carbon frame, seatpost, handlebar, crank arms and shifters. A CF stem is just unnecessary.


I agree, I think the seat post is a good upgrade. Stem would be more for the bling of it. Like a Zipp carbon stem...bling, bling, bling 😊


----------



## ph0enix (Aug 12, 2009)

Roadone said:


> I agree, I think the seat post is a good upgrade. Stem would be more for the bling of it. Like a Zipp carbon stem...bling, bling, bling 


I happen to think that the ZIPP carbon stems are particularly ugly. They're heavier than a lot of ALU stems out there and they're not all CF. The face plate is made of an alloy. It's trying too hard.


----------



## macca33 (Oct 24, 2012)

I recently put an FSA SL-K carbon post on my CAAD10 and agree that the result is a much nicer ride - saved 60grams too!


----------



## alex_k (Mar 28, 2011)

I do not really buy that... unless your seatpost extended from the frame for more than 10 inches. My is about 7 and I cannot feel any difference between carbon and aluminum however a long carbon seatpost was a nice addition to my mtb.


----------



## macca33 (Oct 24, 2012)

G'day mate, I'm not gonna argue semantics with you on it other than to provide some background to my assessment.

I had the carbon seatpost sitting in the shed from an old bike, so it was not a shiny, new purchase that 'inspired magical results' nor was it a purchase that I had to reconcile / justify to myself. After being informed that my seat height was too low by the bloke who runs the LBS which sold me the bike, I decided to change the posts over and set to the advised height. Further to that, I also changed from Fulcrum R3s to Fulcrum R1s (a stiffer wheelset) at the same time and run my 23mm tyres at 110psi. In my application, the carbon portion of seatpost extends 4.5" from the frame collar. 

I did notice a difference and am happy that I changed it.

cheers


----------



## geraintevans (Apr 11, 2012)

There are lots of variables here, not just the shaft material. I swapped from a USE Alien (carbon) to a Thomson Masterpiece (alloy) and didn't notice any deterioration in ride quality. YMMV.



macca33 said:


> I did notice a difference and am happy that I changed it.


:thumbsup:


----------

